# restoring C-81 wheelhorse Pic



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hi everyone. here are some pic of a junk wh no motor no hood but it will have them when i'm done, i will show all work when done hope you enjoy the pic james


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*pic*

could not get pic to load right


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

pic i'll try again


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

seat pan repaint


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks good so far. I was wondering what year is your tractor? Is it hard to get original parts (like the hood) or are you going to use whatever is available?

Andy


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

chrpmaster I did find the hood and part of the motor, but it goes to the tractor the hood looks like a tree fell on it but i should be able to fixs it. and the motor is missing some parts fly wheel carb, but i have them just have to find them in the junk motors if i need parts i can get them from carl he has a ton of wh parts if you cant find themon the net. he mite have them he's got a lot and i mean alot of parts. later james


----------

